# My Labs, finally, in front of me!



## CoffeeGirl116 (Apr 5, 2011)

My doctor switched from paper charts to the computer so I did not have my results when I first posted in the new member section.

First of all, I had an ultrasound last Friday and they called to tell me it is clear!!

Here are my labs, these were drawn in March. I am due back mid-May for a recheck.

TSH 5.61 range 0.27-4.20 uIU/mL
Thyrogloubin Antibody 237 (H) range <116 IU/mL
T3 Free 3.1 Range 2.0-3.5 pg/mL
T4, Free 1.23 Range 0.93-1.70 ng/dL

I don't exactly understand all this stuff yet, but I am trying to learn!
I am on Levothryoxine and have been taking it a week now.

I was told to take the medication, report any troubles, and I have the orders allready for the bloodwork I need to have in May.

Is there anything you recognize I should watch for? Ask about?

Symptoms I have been having are insomnia, constipation, I am cold all the time, I have gained weight (about 10 pounds) and I have been moody and anxious.


----------



## CoffeeGirl116 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wanted to add I also take medication for high cholesterol (which has dropped from 326 to 190 since starting it in Oct!), and vitamin D as my vitamin D level was low.

Thanks for any insight you might have for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CoffeeGirl116 said:


> My doctor switched from paper charts to the computer so I did not have my results when I first posted in the new member section.
> 
> First of all, I had an ultrasound last Friday and they called to tell me it is clear!!
> 
> ...


The labs are a little strange in that one would not expect to see the FREE T3 so high in the range with your TSH @ 5.61. Also, the FT4 is where one would expect it to be considering the TSH. It is below mid-range of 1.32 as per range given by your lab but that indicates to me you are having a high conversion rate (FT4 to FT3) and this makes me suspect antibodies are at work.

Which ones, I am not totally sure but I suspect TSI (thryoid stimulating immunoglobulin) and perhaps Trab. (Thyroid stimulating hormone receptor antibody)

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html

That is what I think.

What is your starting dose of Levothyroxine?


----------



## CoffeeGirl116 (Apr 5, 2011)

My dosage is 0.05 mg.

Thank you for your insight, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CoffeeGirl116 said:


> My dosage is 0.05 mg.
> 
> Thank you for your insight, I truly appreciate it.


Hi there!! Well, let's see how you do! When did you start your thyroxine replacement? Is this T4 only?

How are you feeling?


----------



## CoffeeGirl116 (Apr 5, 2011)

It will be 2 weeks tomorrow that I have been on it.
I am still not sleeping great, but the other night I did get a good night of sleep.
I feel a bit better, not so moody at least.

What do you mean by is this for the T4 only? The levothyroxine? Sorry,
I am very new to all of this. And tried not to read too much online until I knew
my own numbers.


----------



## CoffeeGirl116 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, maybe I DID read too much online.
Would the tests I have had done, or from my symptoms, would it indicate I could have Hashi's?

I would like to keep track of my symptoms, and let the doctor know after my next bloodtest in May. From reading here, I see people question the doctors, the tests, etc. and just want to make myself as informed as possible. I don't know if the tests ordered thus far, or the next set would actually diagnosis it, which I guess is really my question.

I have kids and want to feel better for them (well, for me too!).

Oh, are there any good books out there so I could read up on my hypothyrodism? I have found some good websites to visit, and some not so good as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CoffeeGirl116 said:


> It will be 2 weeks tomorrow that I have been on it.
> I am still not sleeping great, but the other night I did get a good night of sleep.
> I feel a bit better, not so moody at least.
> 
> ...


Hi! Yes..............the levothyroxine is T4 only! I am glad you slept well; that really is a huge coup for most of us with thyroid disease. Did you reach REM stage for dreams?

And I see you get labs in May? This is good. A regular titration schedule will get you to where you are going. It takes a bit of time but it will happen.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CoffeeGirl116 said:


> Ok, maybe I DID read too much online.
> Would the tests I have had done, or from my symptoms, would it indicate I could have Hashi's?
> 
> I would like to keep track of my symptoms, and let the doctor know after my next bloodtest in May. From reading here, I see people question the doctors, the tests, etc. and just want to make myself as informed as possible. I don't know if the tests ordered thus far, or the next set would actually diagnosis it, which I guess is really my question.
> ...


High TPO is suggestive of Hashimotos' as is a multi-nodular thyroid. For me,the only true test would be FNA and if Hurthle Cells which are indigenous to Hashi's are present, then yes....................one would have Hashimoto's.

There are some good books out there and perhaps several of our posters can recommend some to you. I have never read one although I do read vociferously. LOL!!


----------

